
NTSB Blasts Tesla, CalTrans, and Nhtsa for Autopilot Death - close04
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2020/02/ntsb-blasts-tesla-caltrans-and-nhtsa-for-autopilot-death/
======
basicplus2
Automatic assistance devices are like traffic lights.. one ceases to pay
attention to whats actually happening on the road.

A roundabout is safer because one returns to actually paying attention to what
other drivers are doing and activly evaluate what drivers are doing.

With auto lane and braking control etc one cease to pay proper attention.

